# Worst Halloween Costume ever!



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*CHILD COSTUME: TOILET*








Quantity in Basket:_none_
Code: *02189163*
Price:*$49.99*

Shipping Weight: *2.00* pounds

Quantity: Child Toilet costume is a very funny kids Halloween costume. A Child toilet costume is also perfect for every potty mouth kid. Use as a modern day Dunce cap. Young boys love this silly Toilet bowl Halloween costume. One size fits most kids size 7-12. *See Sizing Chart Below*​

Click Here for explanation of sizing.​
​


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thats one shitty costume!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

This Halloween, taste goes in the crapper! Flush out style!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Can you get one with the "Toto" seat that washes and blow-dries the sphincter? No need for TP roll...can carry extra candy "pan"...:bat:

</IMG>


----------



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

This costume is piss poor


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

No dude it's the SHIT!
That shit is bananas! B-A-N-A-N-A-S!



mdaz75 said:


> This costume is piss poor


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

could be a bidet, lol


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Halloween costume? I thought that was the new MSP Recruit uniform.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

ohhhhhhh SNAP! No you di'nt!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

This thread is gonna get ugly real fast


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

ya think?


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Way more original to make your own toilet costume!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

jasonbr said:


> Way more original to make your own toilet costume!


That's really clever and funny!


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

That looks like Crazy Irish'es uniform.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Thats some crazy shit.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

dress up like a whore

http://i.euniverse.com/funpages/cms_content/13222/dressuplikeawhore.swf


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> dress up like a whorehttp://i.euniverse.com/funpages/cms_content/13222/dressuplikeawhore.swf


All the bitches already do where I work


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Perhaps that last post came out rong. The citizens, not the lady cops


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> Perhaps that last post came out rong. The citizens, not the lady cops


 Good save Andy!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

There is no saving Andy...haven't you realized that already??


I had a friend in high school who dressed up like a box of tampons...SUPER funny.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

What the hell is that supposed to mean kate?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

oooo


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Poo Poo Platter


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Bullshit!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Holy Shit


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

And my personal favorite... No Shit, Sherlock!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

LOL those are great


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> What the hell is that supposed to mean kate?


nothing but love kiddo!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*I am not going to tell you who this is but I think you will be able to figure it out.*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Is his name Dick?


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Cindy I really wish I had not seen that...


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

HURRY! Get this year's worst Halloween costume!!

Its the *CRIMINAL CODDLER.*

*TOGETHER WE CAN.....................Fool the people.*

:bat:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

kttref said:


> nothing but love kiddo!


I'm just playing wit ya


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

kwflatbed said:


> *I am not going to tell you who this is but I think you will be able to figure it out.*


Deval Patrick??


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Lmao


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

What a dick head.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Cindy...please dont show that EVER again!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao his funny to look at !!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Cinderella said:


>


That's hot!


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Look like he's got a "ninjatoe".


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Cindy I belive you get these crazy news articles off of google search "off beat news" but where the hell did you find this guy? Is there a new section on www.xnxx.com I'm not aware of?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You know, the costume is cool as shit, but

THIS ------------> 

really disturbs me... :shock:


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Those look like ovaries.....no?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

My ovaries are WAY better looking than those lumps!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)




----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

That Shit Aint Even Right *OVER!!!!!!!*


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Did I win??? Did I win???


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Dunny just for u .... LOL


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

OOOHHHH commmEEE OoNN....please stop!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

STOP! STOP! STOP! I almost choked on my water!


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Now that is nasty stuff :uc:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

You ladies are pervs!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> You ladies are pervs!


I think theyre tryinto get back at us for the "pictures thread" that we had going.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah but the title of that thread was "Hot babe thread" they knew what they were going to see as soon as they made the decision to enter the thread. This thread simply started off as a kid with a funny costume, to and 53 year old man with a chode.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

true enough, but you know " how women get" lol


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

aaaaaaaaggggggghhhhhhhhh women!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Cinderella said:


> Dunny just for u .... LOL


"...They're always after me 'Lucky Charms'..."


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You are a bunch of sick puppies


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I bet Kate has some pics to contribute for this "Fall/fat/chode" thread.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Stop the pictures please.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> My ovaries are WAY better looking than those lumps!


 I'll bet!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I'll bet!


me2


----------

